

Show HN: Manage group expenses and share costs with Equal - jakobstecher
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/equal-track-manage-group-expenses/id943499957

======
jakobstecher
Last year we had an absolutely amazing time traveling through California. But
very quickly one problem emerged: managing our shared expenses on the go was a
pain. With Equal you can keep track of group expenses quickly and easily. If
you have any questions, shoot!

